# x trail roof rail



## regs (Jul 14, 2011)

DIY-Help..got a 05 Xtrail, anyone who can share how to remove the stock roof rail where you supposed to put the rack.. for a month now I've been bothered by an annoying "tok-tok" sound, like a plastic keep on clicking noisily. After a week long of tracing the location of that sound we found out that the left side Roof Rail is a bit loosened. And if you will try to move it back and forth the "tok-tok sound will be heard. I tried to put some rubber under it to make it stable but unfortunately i doesn't help. Been trying to remove it but the rear part of it seemed permanently bolted. Any help will be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jtb2020 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Pal, 
What type of Roof rack cross bar do you have? on your XT? if its the same as the original from Nissan, the cause probably is the bolt and the nut inside is lose...both front and rear are just the same procedure when you install and re-install them. 

On the top of the crossbar there is rubber that cover the small nut, try to lose that and then pull out on the side or on the top.


----------

